# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدیریت بازرگانی یا اقتصاد؟؟ مسئله اینست

## sajjadt

سلام دوستان 

به نظرتون رشته مدیریت بازرگانی آینده بهتری داره یا علوم اقتصادی؟(با دلیل)

و برای اپلای کدوم رشته مناسب تره و خواهان بیشتری داره؟

لطفا جواب بدید باتشکر

----------


## mahdiekrani

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> به نظرتون رشته مدیریت بازرگانی آینده بهتری داره یا علوم اقتصادی؟(با دلیل)
> 
> و برای اپلی کدوم رشته مناسب تره و خواهان بیشتری داره؟
> 
> لطفا جواب بدید باتشکر


برای اپلای اقتصاد مناسب تره

----------


## kinana

من یکی از اشناهام اقتصاد میخونه دانشگاه تهران راضی هم هست چند وقتی هم داره کاراش و درست میکنه که اپلای شه
شنیدم مدیریتا برای اپلای گزینه های زیاد خوبی نیستن

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

مدیریت بازرگانی اگه همون mba در دانشگاه های خارجی باشه با اختلاف بهتر از اقتصاد میتونه باشه بخصوص برای اپلای . حداقل در ایالات متحده که خبر دارم خیلی وضعیتش مناسبه حتی میشه گفت بهترین رشته برای اپلای تو امریکاس

----------


## sajjadt

up

----------


## Ellaa_A

اقتصاد مسلما بهتره چون از مدیریت بازرگانی آینده بهتری داره..
بین مدیریتا اول مالی خوبه بعد صنعتی بعد دولتی و در آخر بازرگانی

----------


## sajjadt

> اقتصاد مسلما بهتره چون از مدیریت بازرگانی آینده بهتری داره..
> بین مدیریتا اول مالی خوبه بعد صنعتی بعد دولتی و در آخر بازرگانی


میشه دلیلتون رو بگین؟

----------


## Ellaa_A

> میشه دلیلتون رو بگین؟


اگه توی رشته اقتصاد ادامه تحصیل بدین سریع میتونین وارد بازار کار بشین
یکی از آشناهای ما علوم اقتصادی خونده و الان توی شرکت استخدام شده..ـ
ولی بازم به خودتون بستگی داره.ــ
چون همونطور ک گفتم بین مدیریتا مدیریت مالی از همه بهتره و بازرگانی در آخر قرار میگیره

----------


## sajjadt

up

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadt


سلام دوستان 

به نظرتون رشته مدیریت بازرگانی آینده بهتری داره یا علوم اقتصادی؟(با دلیل)

و برای اپلای کدوم رشته مناسب تره و خواهان بیشتری داره؟

لطفا جواب بدید باتشکر


رشته هایی که مربوط به فاینانس هست..اینده خوبی دارن...مدیریتmbaدر امریکا کتقاضی زیادی داره..و پردرامد*

----------


## sajjadt

> *
> 
> رشته هایی که مربوط به فاینانس هست..اینده خوبی دارن...مدیریتmbaدر امریکا کتقاضی زیادی داره..و پردرامد*


بله درسته و چون متقاضی زیادی داره برای اپلای خیلی سخت تر میشه  :Yahoo (2): 

در این صورت نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadt


بله درسته و چون متقاضی زیادی داره برای اپلای خیلی سخت تر میشه 

در این صورت نظرتون چیه ؟


اره سخت هست....کلا فرایند اپلای سخته ولیmbaسخت تر...

خب هیچی رو نمیشه اسون انتظار داشته باشی...بنظر من فعلا بفکر اپلایی که5سال بعده نباش...

در رشته های مدیریت بازرگانی و مالی بهترن..برای مشورت تخصصی تر پیام بدید بگم..از کی مشورت بگیرید*

----------


## amir22

به نظر من هیچکدوم خوب نیست 
رشته های بهتری هم وجود دارن
تو ایران به رشته های انسانی بها داده نمیشه 
وقت تلف کردنه 
البته این فقط نظر من بود 
این رشته ها خیلی علاقه میخوان 
اگه علاقه دارید برید 
برا بازار کار و درآمد انتخاب مناسبی نیستند
من نظرم رو گفتم امیدوارم کسی به دل نگیره 
چون این رشته ها خیلی کاربردی ان ولی تو ایران
به اندازه تلاشی که میکنی نتیجه نمیگیری

----------


## sajjadt

> به نظر من هیچکدوم خوب نیست 
> رشته های بهتری هم وجود دارن
> تو ایران به رشته های انسانی بها داده نمیشه 
> وقت تلف کردنه 
> البته این فقط نظر من بود 
> این رشته ها خیلی علاقه میخوان 
> اگه علاقه دارید برید 
> برا بازار کار و درآمد انتخاب مناسبی نیستند
> من نظرم رو گفتم امیدوارم کسی به دل نگیره 
> ...


اسم دو تا از اون رشته های بهترو میشه بگید؟!؟(انسانی)

----------

